# فوائد الصمت



## candy shop (22 أبريل 2007)

الصمت 
يمنحك طاقه قويه للتفكير بعمق في كل ما يحصل حولك
والتركيز بعقلانية على اجابتك

الصمت 

يجعلك تسيطر على من أمامك من خلال نظرات
محملة بمعان غير منطوقة تجعلهم حائرين في تفسيرها 

الصمت 
المصحوب ببعض الحركات والإيماءات يرغم من أمامك 
على البوح بما داخله فيقول اكثر مما يريد فعلا 

الصمت 
يولد لدى الآخرين شعورا بالغيظ الشديد لأنهم يعتبرونه
هجوما مستترا ، فتكون الأقوى من دون كلام ولا تعب 

الصمت 
هو الحل الأفضل أمام المشاكل الزوجية التافهة 

الصمت 
في المواقف الصعبة يولد الاحترام ،
بعكس الصراع و الجدل
الذي يولد التنافر والحقد 

الصمت 
يدمر أسلحة من تتشاجر معهم ويجردهم من القدرة
على مواصلة الكلام

الصمت 
ـ عندما يصمت شريكك اصمت فيتساءل
عن سبب صمتك 
ويبدأ هو بالكلام 

الصمت 
يعلمك حسن الاستماع الذي يفتقده الكثيرون 

الصمت 
فن 
حاول إتقانه ولن تفشل أبدا في تحقيق ما تريد في أي
وقت وفي أي 
موقف

الصمت 
له فوايد مكنتش 

عارفها إلا النهاردة​


----------



## blackguitar (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فوائد الصمت*

*كثيرا ما تكلمت فندمت اما عن السكوت فلم اندم قط*
*الصمت افضل وسيله للايضاح عندما يعجز الكلام عن الشرح*
*برافو يا كاندى موضوعك فوق الرائع*


----------



## candy shop (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فوائد الصمت*

ميرسى ليك ياblackguitar على الرد​


----------



## جورج كمال (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فوائد الصمت*

*فعلا كلام ميه ميه ويستاهل التقدير لاني من هواة الصمت 
""" كثرة الكلام لا تخلو من المعصيه """
""" تكلمت كثيرا فتعلمت الندم اما عن الصمت فلم اندم """*


----------



## candy shop (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فوائد الصمت*

ميرسى ليك يا جورج على الرد فى ساعات كتير بيكون الصمت افضل شىء ربنا يكون معاك​


----------



## Remon Ramzy Banoub (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فوائد الصمت*

الآخت كاندي
أهنئك على موضع الصمت فهو موضوع جميل وأحب أن أضيف إلي ما كتبت الآتي:
"لكل شيء زمان، ولكل أمر تحت السموات وقت:........... للسكوت وقت وللتكلم وقت...."
من سفر الجامعة 3 :1-8
ويقول الكتاب المقدس: "فقوا وأنظروا خلاص الرب، الرب يقاتل عنكم، وأنتم تصمتون".
قال القديس أرسانيوس: [كثيراً ما تكلمت فندمت، أما عن سكوتي فما ندمت قط].
وعندما سئل القديس أرسانيوس عن صمته قال: [إني لا أستطيع أن أكون مع الله والناس في وقت واحد].
وقال الشيخ الروحاني: [سكت لساني لكي يتكلم قلبك. وسكت قلبك لكي يتكلم الله].
وقال أحد القديسين: [الإنسان الكثير الكلام يدل على أنه فارغ من الداخل]
ويقول البابا شنوده الثالث: [صمت اللسان، وصمت الحواس، ذلك لأن الحواس إذا ما انشغلت ولم يضبطها الإنسان، فإنها تجلب للإنسان أفكاراً.. تعطله عن الصلاة والتأمل. فالذي يريد أن يصمت بطريقة روحية، عليه أن يحفظ نظره وأذنيه وباقي حواسه..]
ويضيف لنا قداسته: [الصمت يعلم الإنسان الرزانة والهدوء، ويبعده عن الصخب والضوضاء والضجيج. ويبعده عن الخلطة بأفكار كثيره قد تشتت الفكر، ويصعب جمعه وقت الصلاة].


----------



## candy shop (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فوائد الصمت*

ميرسى ليك جدا يا ريمون على الرد وعلى المشاركه بالكلمات الجميله وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## remorb (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فوائد الصمت*

تكلم يارب لأن عبدك سامع
كلمات جميلة تعلمنا لماذا نصمت..!!
نصمت لأن الرب يتكلم أثناء صمتنا
نصمت لكي نسمع صوت الرب لنا
نصمت لكي نجهز أنفسنا لسماع صوت الله لنا..
ما أحلي أن نتعود على الصمت لنسمع كلمات رب المجد لنا..
ربنا يعطينا موهبة الصمت 
بصلاة كل مصاف القديسين الذين تركوا لنا فضيلة الصمت


----------



## candy shop (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فوائد الصمت*

شكرا ليك يا remorb  على الرد وعلى الكلمات الجميله وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Coptic Man (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فوائد الصمت*

أنا من النوعية اللي بتفضل الصمت بالفعل يا كاندي

بس مش في كل المواقف

وللاسف كتير بيعتبره ضعف وقلة حجة

شكرا يا كاندي علي الموضوع القيم 

قليل اللي يعرف فؤائد الصمت

سيبك اني الصمت بيديكي طابع متحضر علي عكس الصوت العالي اللي يوحي بالهمجية​


----------



## رميو2007 (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فوائد الصمت*

فعلا ياCoptic Man فى ناس بيعتبره قلة خبرة فى الحياة او ضعف من الانسان و مع انى الصمت ساعات بيحل 
المشاكل يدمر أسلحة من تتشاجر معهم ويجردهم من القدرةعلى مواصلة الكلام
شكرا ياw_candyshop_s على هذا الموضوع ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## remorb (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فوائد الصمت*

الصمت فضيلة جميلة وقد عاشها آبائنا الرهبان وكتبوا عنها الكثير..
ولكني أحب أن أوضح للأخ الحبيب كوبتك مان ملاحظة مهمة ذكرها في حديثه.. 
أنه يفضل الصمت على الصوت الصوت العالي..
هناك أيضاً اختلاف في نوعية الكلام فهناك كلام بصوت منخفض وبصوت متواضع وبصوت عال.. الخ
لكن هنا موضوع الصمت الذي نتحدث عنه فهو السكوت عن الكلام بالمرة..
وليس الكلام بصوت عال أو بصوت منخفض..الخ
فالصمت يجعل الإنسان يسمع.. ويسمع .. فهو فضيلة جميلة.. حتى الكلام بصوت منخفض أو متواضع ليس فضيلة مثل فضيلة الصمت.. فالصمت لكي نسمع صوت الله.. صوت الآخرين..


----------



## candy shop (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فوائد الصمت*

الصمت يا كويتك ليس ضعف  اوقات بيكون حل لمشكله واوقات بيكون افضل رد على كلام ملهوش لازمه واوقات بيكون  رضا لربنا افصل من كلام يغضب ربنا شكرا ليك وربنا يبارك حياتك​​


----------



## candy shop (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فوائد الصمت*

فعلا يا remorbالصمت فضيلة جميلة وقد عاشها آبائنا الرهبان وكتبوا عنها الكثير..

فعلا علشان يسمعوا صون ربنا وبس يبقى كده الصمت افضل من الكلام

فالصمت لكي نسمع صوت الله.. صوت الآخرين 

كلام جميل رينا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فوائد الصمت*

ميرسى ليك يا روميو على الرد وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## thelife.pro (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فوائد الصمت*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> الصمت
> يمنحك طاقه قويه للتفكير بعمق في كل ما يحصل حولك
> والتركيز بعقلانية على اجابتك
> نعم وهذا ما يعمل به طلبة اليوغا .. الصمت والهدوء
> ...



موضوعك جميل كالعادة 
بس لي طلب 
ان تفسري لي ما لم افهمه 
ولك جزيل الشكر 
وانت الان ذكرتني بحكمة قرأتها سابقا وكتبتها بالمنتديات 
وهي : 
اغلق فمي قبل ان يغلق الناس آذانهم 
وافتح أذني فبل ان يفتح الناس افواههم 

وترتبط هذه بما ذكرته 
عن الصمت والاستماع 

سلااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## MarMar2004 (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فوائد الصمت*

كما تقول المقولة الصمت فضيلة مااجمل الصمت ان احد القديسين حتي يتعلم الصمت وضع في فمهظلطة حتي نجعله لا يتكلم لان الصمت يجعل الانسان يقلل من فعل الاخطاء لذلك الصمت اجمل شي كما فعل السيد المسيح امام المدعيين عليه صمت ولميفتح فمه ان الموضوع اكثر من رائع ربنا يبارك حياتك ويقويكي ويحافظ عليكي


----------



## candy shop (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فوائد الصمت*

ميرسى ليكى يا MarMar2004 على الرد الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## جورج كمال (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فوائد الصمت*

*كان رؤساء الكهنه يشتكون عليه كثيرا ... فساله بيلاطس ؟؟ لم تجب بشئ ..... فلم يجب عليهم حتي تعجب بيلاطس ... *


----------



## candy shop (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فوائد الصمت*

ميرسى ليك يا جورج على الرد وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## merola (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فوائد الصمت*

جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل اوى يا كاندى


----------



## candy shop (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فوائد الصمت*

ميرسى يا ميرولا على الرد :Love_Mailbox:​


----------



## koka_jesus (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*صفات الصمت*

الصمت 

يمنحك طاقه قويه للتفكير بعمق في كل ما يحصل حولك والتركيز بعقلانية على اجابتك

ـ الصمت 
يجعلك تسيطر على من أمامك من خلال نظرات محملة بمعان غير منطوقة تجعلهم

حائرين في تفسيرها 

ـ الصمت 
المصحوب ببعض الحركات والإيماءات يرغم من أمامك على البوح بما داخله فيقول 

اكثر مما يريد فعلا 

ـ الصمت 
يولد لدى الآخرين شعورا بالغيظ الشديد لأنهم يعتبرونه هجوما مستترا ،

فتكون الأقوى من دون كلام ولا تعب 

ـ الصمت 
هو الحل الأفضل أمام المشاكل الزوجية التافهة 


ـ الصمت
في المواقف الصعبة يولد الاحترام ، بعكس الصراع و الجدل الذي يولد التنافر والحقد 

ـ الصمت 
يدمر أسلحة من تتشاجر معهم ويجردهم من القدرة على مواصلة الكلام 

ـ الصمت 
ـ عندما يصمت شريكك اصمت فيتساءل عن سبب صمتك ويبدأ هو بالكلام 

ـ الصمت
يعلمك حسن الاستماع الذي يفتقده الكثيرون 

ـ الصمت فن 
حاول إتقانه ولن تفشل أبدا في تحقيق ما تريد في أي وقت وفي أي موقف


بعد الحديث عن الصمت هل تفضل الصمت أم الكلام؟؟؟؟​:Love_Letter_Open::warning:

كــــــــــــــوكــــــــــــــــــــا


----------



## fullaty (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صفات الصمت*

موضوع جميل بس بلاش ارد انا 

بصراحه انا بحب الكلام اكتر من السمع 

ده ميمنعش انى بسمع بس مش كتير 

هحاول اسكت واسمع شوية 

موضوع جمبل ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## candy shop (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صفات الصمت*

في المواقف الصعبة يولد الاحترام ، بعكس الصراع و الجدل الذي يولد التنافر والحقد 


فى بعض المواقف بيكون الصمت هو الحل الوحيد

شكرااااااااااا كوكا يا قمر على الموضوع الحلو ده​


----------



## الفاطمي (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صفات الصمت*

ماأجمل هذا ياكوكا . إستفدت كثيرا يرعاك الله دمت بود


----------



## G E O R G E (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صفات الصمت*

موضعك مهم فعلأ فمواقف كتير الصمت بيكون افضل شكرا ليك على موضوعك


----------



## KARL (26 يوليو 2009)

*حكمه الصمت*

|الصمت|
يمنحك طاقه قويه للتفكير بعمق في كل ما يحصل حولك والتركيز بعقلانية على اجابتك

|الصمت|

يجعلك تسيطر على من أمامك من خلال نظرات محملة بمعان غير منطوقة تجعلهم حائرين في تفسيرها

|الصمت|

المصحوب ببعض الحركات والإيماءات يرغم من أمامك على البوح بما داخله فيقول اكثر مما يريد فعلا

|الصمت|

يولد لدى الآخرين شعورا بالغيظ الشديد لأنهم يعتبرونه هجوما مستترا ، فتكون الأقوى من دون كلام ولا تعب

|الصمت|

هو الحل الأفضل أمام المشاكل الزوجية التافهة

|الصمت|


ان كان للصمت لقب فأبحثوا عن صمتى فى قواميس العرب

​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: حكمه الصمت*



> |الصمت|
> 
> يجعلك تسيطر على من أمامك من خلال نظرات محملة بمعان غير منطوقة تجعلهم حائرين في تفسيرها



*موضوع جمييل
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KARL (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: حكمه الصمت*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *موضوع جمييل
> ميرسى ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



ميرسى على مرورك سندريلا
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: حكمه الصمت*

موضوع رااااااااااااااائع

ميرررررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: حكمه الصمت*

*موضوع جميل جدا *
*شكرا اكتير على الموضوع*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: حكمه الصمت*

ميرسى يا كارل على موضوعك الجميل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك

​


----------



## KARL (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: حكمه الصمت*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااااااائع
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



شكرا كوك على ردك مشاركتك
نورتنى يا غالى​


----------



## KARL (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: حكمه الصمت*



just member قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا *
> *شكرا اكتير على الموضوع*
> *ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
> **​



شكرا على المرور
نورت​


----------



## KARL (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: حكمه الصمت*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ميرسى يا كارل على موضوعك الجميل
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ​



lميرسي يا marmar
على مرورك اللى نور الموضوع​


----------



## happy angel (27 يوليو 2009)

*رد: حكمه الصمت*


----------



## KARL (27 يوليو 2009)

*رد: حكمه الصمت*



happy angel قال:


>



شكرا هابى على المرور
نورت​


----------



## kalimooo (27 يوليو 2009)

*رد: حكمه الصمت*




موضوع رائع جداااا

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KARL (27 يوليو 2009)

*رد: حكمه الصمت*



كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك



شكرا كليمو على مرورك الجميل
نورت​


----------



## وليم تل (28 يوليو 2009)

*رد: حكمه الصمت*

شكرا كارل
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## KARL (7 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: حكمه الصمت*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كارل
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود
> ​



شكرا على المرور وليم نورت​


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2010)

*الصمت ..*

الصمت .. 
يمنحك طاقه قويه للتفكير بعمق في كل مايحصل حولك والتركيز بعقلانيه على 
اجابتك​
.. الصمت..
يجعلك تسيطر على من أمامك من خلال نظرات محمله بمعان غير منطوقه تجعلهم حائرين في تفسيرها

.. الصمت..
المصحوب ببعض الحركات والايماءات يرغم من أمامك على البوح بما داخله فيقول اكثر مما يريد فعلا 

.. الصمت..
يولد لدى الاخرين شعورا بالغيظ الشديد لانهم يعتبرونه هجوما مستترا ، فتكون الاقوى من دون كلام ولا تعب

.. الصمت..
في المواقف الصعبه يولد الإحترام ، بعكس الصراع و الجدل الذي يولد التنافر والحقد

.. الصمت..
يدمر أسلحة من تتشاجر معهم ويجردهم من القدره على مواصلة الكلام 

.. الصمت..
يعلمك حسن الاستماع الذي يفتقده الكثيرون 

.. الصمت..
فن00 حاول اتقانه ولن تفشل أبدا في تحقيق ما تريد في أي وقت وفي أي موقف

ولا ننسى المثل : {{ إذا كان الكلام من فضة فالسكوت من ذهب }}

منقول​​


----------



## kalimooo (11 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الصمت ..*



ما اجملك ايها الحب الصامت

 ما اجمل القلب الذى ينام مملوءاً 

بحب الجميع حتى البذل ..

 لا يدين انساناً .. 

ولا يحتقر ..

 لا يخيّر بين هذا وذاك ...

فالصمت بعد الاحيان يصنع العجائب..

شكري روزي لمشاركتنا المووع القيم

الرب يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## النهيسى (11 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الصمت ..*

*


موضوع جميل جدا ورائع


شكرا ليكم

العدرا  الغاليه معاكم


يقول القديس ارسانيوس كثيرا ما تكلمت فندمت اما عن سكوتي فما ندمت قط 

16  سفر الامثال كثره الكلام لا تخلو من معصيه اما الضابط شفتيه فعاقل

​*


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الصمت ..*

ميرسي يا كليمو علي كلامك الرقيق ده

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الصمت ..*

نورت يا استاذ نهيسي بمرورك الجميل

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## asmicheal (11 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الصمت ..*

للبابا شنودة عبارة تفتننى 


تكلم متى كنت تحسن الكلام 
واصمت متى كنت تحسن الصمت 
وفى صمتك 
صلى الى اللة 
ان يتكلم اللة بدلا منك 


موضوع بغاية الروعة 
واحلى تقييم لارق واجمل واحب روزى الى قلبى 
يا رب اعرف ويوصلك


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الصمت ..*

*ميرسي يا اجمل اسميشال 
*
*كفاية مرور حضرتك الجميل ده عندي اروع تقييم*

*حضرتك منورة موضوعي*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2010)

*رد: صفات الصمت*

*تم الدمج​*


----------

